# Anyone here in Northeast Colorado?



## salvin36 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am new to this road biking and was just curious if anyone else rides in northeast colorado? Im in Morgan County.


----------



## earl_je (May 17, 2012)

salvin36 said:


> I am new to this road biking and was just curious if anyone else rides in northeast colorado? Im in Morgan County.


I'm really new to riding myself and I live in fort mOrgan. Maybe we know each other?? We should go for a group ride sometime!


----------



## salvin36 (Apr 25, 2012)

Awesome, I am in Brush. We find some time to go on a ride.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Once you guys get some good rides dialed in, post them up here. I would like to explore that corner of the state more.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

You guys thinkin about riding Pedaling The Plains?

That's gonna be out your way - Yuma to Wray, Wray to Burlington, Burlington to Yuma in 3 days.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

There's some amazing dirt roads out there once you get off of the 34-76 corridor.


----------



## taralon (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh wow, I didn't realize that the route for Pedal the Plains was posted. I grew up in Wray, and I'm going to have to register for this now. The Wray-Yuma bit will be a nice easy ride as it is fairly flat, but the the Wray-Burlington route is going to be killer going through the Canyons between Idalia and Burlington, even more so if you take the Beecher Island option. I haven't ever driven the Burlington-Yuma leg, but that should be fairly flat again.


----------



## earl_je (May 17, 2012)

salvin36: you up for a group ride this weekend? maybe even tomorrow heading east to Akron along Hwy34.. if not, I can maybe do Sunday also.


----------

